# Chestatee WMA this week?



## Bowhunterga (Nov 12, 2004)

Anyone hunting it? Planning to hunt it? Wanna share your success? I plan on being up there Saturday morning and again in the afternoon. First time I have been on the WMA and not sure what to expect. Also, what about the rut in this area? I would assume it would be getting pretty close. Maybe within a week or 2?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 12, 2004)

I hunted it about 7 years ago.It seemed to have a decent deer population.I saw a doe and a buck,but didnt shoot.I believe they usually kill a few good deer on it.


----------



## Duff (Nov 12, 2004)

Use to hunt it every year but haven't been in the last 7 or 8 yrs. Rut was always around end of NOV or first of DEC.
Good luck


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 15, 2004)

*Chestatee Wma*

The Hunt Of Nov 11-13 On The Chestatee Was Overall A Good Hunt I Harvested A 3 And A Half Year Old 4 Point That Dressed 84lbs Not A Monster But He Was Fat And Healthy Don't Know Why He Was So Small Unless His Genes Went Back To Some Of The Old Original Mtn Bucks, Found Lots Of Sign And Alot Of Acorns Saw A Real Good Buck Chasing Does In A Thicket But Couldn't Get A Shot. The Mtn Deer Herd Is Not What It Once Was But There Is Some Good Hunting In The Mtns Still. I Harvested A 80 Lb Spike On The Last Chattahoochee Wma Hunt And My Hunting Partner Harvested A Doe.
At Last Count At 2 Pm On The Chestatee Sat There Had Been 17 Deer And A 200 Lb + Hog Don't Remember The Bear Count . All The Deer Were Fat And Healthy. I Would Recommend Hunting These Mtn Wma's.
Good Luck
Dana


----------



## Killer (Nov 15, 2004)

Dana Young, 
    I remeber last year you stating that you would show someone where some bears are hanging out.  I have tried for the past 2 seasons to get one but haven't succeed.  Are you still willing to help someone, If so I would like to get together a do some bear huntin.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 15, 2004)

I ended up seeing two does late Saturday afternoon. With the 2 mile drag back to my truck I decided to let them walk. Is beautiful country where I was hunting. I plan to go back for the late hunt as well.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 15, 2004)

*Killer*

I'd Love To Help But This Year I'm Just Not On The Bears If I Find Some I'll Gladly Try To Get You On Them, There Are So Many Acorns The Bears Seem To Be Scattered All Over, This Is The First Year In A Long Time That I Haven't Been Covered Up With Bears.
I'll Keep You In Mind 
Dana


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

dana

where you been? I was thinking about you this morning when I drove by that stuble field near my house and the sun was in my eyes.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 16, 2004)

*Duff*

Been Working And Trying To Hunt Every Chance I Get Which Hasen't Been Very Much. I Check That Stuble Field Every Day But Haven't Saw That Buck Again Although My Brother Neal Did Get A Good Nine Point At His House Behind The Saddel Club. Are You Doing Any Good This Year, Craig Has'nt Gotten But One Doe With His Bow He's Building A New House In Fannin Co. And It's Keeping Us Both Busy.
Hope You Get A Good One
Dana


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

Same as you, lots of work and much hunting at all. I'm headed south in a few minutes to change all of that. I think that buck is still around, I'll have to tell you about it sometime. Tell neil to take it easy on the bucks around here   and tell criag I said hello.


----------

